
More than 30 states offer online voting, but experts warn it isn’t secure - chewymouse
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/05/17/more-than-30-states-offer-online-voting-but-experts-warn-it-isnt-secure/
======
tim333
You could probably do it ok if you are not too worried about privacy - log in
and say I vote A and they have a ledger saying Tim voted A and can email me to
confirm. People who are worried can always go to the polling booth and do the
paper thing.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Voting is predicated on privacy, to prevent being unduly influenced.

------
mankash666
Tsk tsk governments, the blockchain has been mature for close to a decade. You
know, the shared ledger that cannot be manipulated.

~~~
dozzie
Blockchain is not a Universal Cure for Everything[tm]. It's not even a
solution for voting.

